# gt avalanche=downhill?



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

ok, i'm a nube. been moutain biking less than a year and man is it the best sport ever. 7 monthes ago i bought my first bike, a gt avalanche 1.0 disc 2006. it was fine at first when i was just getting into it but now that i'm doing bigger drops and jumps, allong with rougher terain, it just isn't keeping up - my 100mm rockshox judy3's are too stiff to absob the bumps and landings. question - will my frame be able to support 130mm travel forks (like rockshox revelations)? i think the avalanche pro has 130mm forks, but is that a different frame? would i be better just buying a downhill bike? but i like the light-weight-ness of my gt. how about the gt avalanche in size SMALL? it has a more downhill geometry, but i imagine it would be light rather than stiff and heavily built. i need some help here.


----------



## XTS_Moto (Jul 20, 2006)

I say just buy a bike meant for the downhill sport.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

ya i agree. i'm a bike builder in a shop and we sell alot of avalanches. they're not meant for anything more than commuting and light xc. just do yourself a favor and start saving for a heavier duty bike. the avalanche will only bring you trouble


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*weight issue*

its just that they are so fricken heavy. i need to be able to use my bike for other things as well.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Ive had a 2.0 and there really a XC bike.pretty good for XC and riding to work,i wouldent use it for DH or even Agrresive XC only light you will be struggling.GET A NEW BIKE!!!!!


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*new frame*

well can you recomend any lightweight freeride/downhill frames?


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

sonicsloth said:


> its just that they are so fricken heavy. i need to be able to use my bike for other things as well.


if you want to do other things as well as DH and you want a hardtail then a sinister ridge is for you.










But there are also alot of FR Full Sus bikes that can pedal too and dont have a weight issue!


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*full sus*

full sus is kinda out of the question. but thanks for the hardtail suggestion. do you think the gt would just not cope with longer forks?


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

sonicsloth said:


> full sus is kinda out of the question. but thanks for the hardtail suggestion. do you think the gt would just not cope with longer forks?


You will snap the headtube my friend!


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*i see*

fair enough. any more suggestions for LIGHT freeride hardtail frames?


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

frame geometry is the same, you can put a 130mm fork on that bike, although im not 100% sure that you would be happy sounds like you want a full suspension bike not just a hardtail with a large fork in the front..

Or if you do just want a hartail for downhill and intend to stay that way then your 1.0 is a perfect way to start, that frame is very strong, very light, and looks great.

avalanche 1.0 shouldnt be confused with the much worse 3 and 2.0s which sell in large numbers, it feels like a totally different bike, and i understand what you mean about the J3 fork it isnt that great, i have the same bike and its the next thing i might consider swapping out...


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

sonicsloth said:


> fair enough. any more suggestions for LIGHT freeride hardtail frames?


Yes theres many. try using the search function there is alot of threads for FR HT.

A Cannondale Chase would be a good choise or maybe a Norco Torrent? but i would still go with the Sinister.


----------



## mrrhames (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes, buy a bike meant for downhill or at least something in the range of all mountain. Since your new, I would suggest not over doing it with getting the best bike out there. Perhaps go with a used bike that you can beat up for a while until you get a real idea of what you really want to do. Check out the range of all mountain full suspension bikes, I think thats a good start to getting into downhill areas. With out possibly getting hurt on something that is beyond your riding ability at the moment.

Depends on what you like, so get to your LBS, ride a bunch of bikes in circles, figure out what you like. Once you know what you like check out the classifieds and sales.

Now Get To It!!!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

bigbore said:


> frame geometry is the same, you can put a 130mm fork on that bike, although im not 100% sure that you would be happy sounds like you want a full suspension bike not just a hardtail with a large fork in the front..
> 
> Or if you do just want a hartail for downhill and intend to stay that way then your 1.0 is a perfect way to start, that frame is very strong, very light, and looks great.
> 
> avalanche 1.0 shouldnt be confused with the much worse 3 and 2.0s which sell in large numbers, it feels like a totally different bike, and i understand what you mean about the J3 fork it isnt that great, i have the same bike and its the next thing i might consider swapping out...


I dont agree at all 130mm is pushing it on that frame and the headtube will snap for sure get a hardtail that is designed for DH not a gt avalanche :madman: !!!!!!!!


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*suspension*

ok, thanks. do you think the same frame in a SMALL would also be able to ahndle 130mm forks, cos the top tube has a much less horizontal angle, which kinda helps me keep my tail down in the air. i do not wont a full-sus. i tried a freinds hardtail with longer forks and its what i'm after. the fullsuser i've tried are a bit too boingy


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

mrrhames said:


> Yes, buy a bike meant for downhill or at least something in the range of all mountain. Since your new, I would suggest not over doing it with getting the best bike out there. Perhaps go with a used bike that you can beat up for a while until you get a real idea of what you really want to do. Check out the range of all mountain full suspension bikes, I think thats a good start to getting into downhill areas. With out possibly getting hurt on something that is beyond your riding ability at the moment.
> 
> Depends on what you like, so get to your LBS, ride a bunch of bikes in circles, figure out what you like. Once you know what you like check out the classifieds and sales.
> 
> Now Get To It!!!


He wants a HT,theres plenty of Hardtails that can take a good beating for a begineer ahve a look on ebay.A DDG Shooter is a good learning bike for DH its got a slack headtube and is preetty strong.


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

@ the headtube snapping comment...

10-12ft drops havent snapped my headtube yet (thats day in and out for at least a few weeks lately), neither have 4foot to flat drops, landing wrong several times  lol anyway, i havent had a problem and ive put my GT through a beating, im sure its not a beast compared to other bikes out there, but it has done me well.


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*freeride bike*

i'm not ready to foresake my sross-country roots just yet. i need something that i can cycle up the hill aswell as down.


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*super gt*

and what size travel do the forks on your gt have?


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

sonicsloth said:


> i'm not ready to foresake my sross-country roots just yet. i need something that i can cycle up the hill aswell as down.


Sinister Ridge is the best freeride hardtail you can buy that is able to climb as well as handle hardcore FR stuff and fly DH.Buy the bike..


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

im not 100% sure how your bike will handle with a 130mm fork to tell you the truth, i havent had any experience with it, BUT, the thing is you bought a bike that is more "all mountain" which means you can kinda push the DH thing, or freeride thing once in a while but bascially you risking something breaking, so you`ll spend hundreds on a fork and then have the bike break... i dunno.. then again it depends how fast your learning curve is and how much your willing to huck i suppose.

i have used my bike like ive said above, but most of what i do is safe and peanuts to the speed at which you can get rocketing downhill, i stick to 

if you stay within the GT lineup they have the ruckus and chucker, those are specifically built for what you want and they are still hardtails.


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

yeah. user reviews tend to agree with you. it looks nice.


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

i think i'm improving quite fast, its just that i've tried my freinds norco bigfoot, and it handled so well going down, i was able to do so much more and it really improved my riding, but i hate the weight of it when you are going up hill. and if you push the sadle up your bum ends up miles behind the peddles, rather than above them, creating a long strech on my arm. i need some kind of comprimise.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

You can use that bike allright. You will just be limited to the stuff you can do. I was in your same position not too long ago with a Giant rincon. It wasnt ideal at all, but the sucker took more abuse than I ever thought it would....
Maybe you could buy a santa cruz chamaleon frame? Its a very versatile frame. Then you could buy another fork or something


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

unfortunatley that bike just wasnt made for a serious DH situation, if your not willing to buy a new bike (which i dont blame you for considering you just got the bike), then just stick it out , or maybe sell the bike you have for as much as possible and sit on the money until the begining of the next season or a bike show...

edit: but from my experience, that bike is pretty tough, i doubt youll have a headtube cracking on you unless your pulling major tricks day in and out


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*santa cruz*

hhmm. very expensive frame. plus the cost of forks. i'm a student. i've got a budget. if i wanted it badly enough i suppose.....


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*downhill bike*

i think the sollution might have to be an xc (i.e. the one i've got) for urban transportation, etc. and a dh/fr for hitting the slopes. a very expensive solution though.


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*colours*

do you know anything about the colours it is available in. what are the colours for 05/06/07? i have a biological urge for matt black....


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

*P. series my friend, P. series*

look around for a used P. bike, on ebay a never used 03 P.1 went for $350.00 thats a VERy decient bike for that price, just replace the fork. but I DHed my P. series at whistler (only took it down A-line a couple of times) but still that was a fair amount of abuse for a HT, check them out. I've been useing mine for Trail/FR/DH/park for 3 seasons now. almost still stock too :eekster:


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*other suggestions*

nice. but very steep angles on the top tube, etc. anything more towards xc and less towards park riding?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

sonicsloth said:


> nice. but very steep angles on the top tube, etc. anything more towards xc and less towards park riding?


you want that on a FR HT frame, if it was all slacked out you wouldent be able to run longer travel forks as well (just a lot more sloppy) the Geo on the P. wasnt designed for park at all, more of a FR/Trail/DJ bike. if you want slacked h/a look for a STP, but not many HT frames are going to look nicely into a long travel DH style of riding. (that you will be able to afford)


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

sonicsloth said:


> nice. but very steep angles on the top tube, etc. anything more towards xc and less towards park riding?


Cove stiffe might be what you need?:


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*ok*

well it looks like i'm not really going to be able to have the best of both worlds. i'll think about my next move.


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

had a quick look at that before. looks VERY nice. but expensive. second hand would bring the price down, but how heavy do you think it would be?


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Or maybe a Craftworks Rail.This one is alot cheaper then the Cove too.










Both bikes are pretty light i belive.


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*nice*

very nice. thats the kind of thing i'm after, i think. just a matter of getting the best one.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Whats the max you will spend?


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

depends if i find something i really like. up to 500 for a frame, maybe. preferably much cheaper. if i was going to buy an entire bike....up to a grand? but really, something like 500-700 is much more realistic. alrternativly i could just buy something cheep to get me into downhill, and upgrade later. it might not be wise to spent rakes and then find that it isnt suited to you.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

sonicsloth said:


> depends if i find something i really like. up to 500 for a frame, maybe. preferably much cheaper. if i was going to buy an entire bike....up to a grand? but really, something like 500-700 is much more realistic. alrternativly i could just buy something cheep to get me into downhill, and upgrade later. it might not be wise to spent rakes and then find that it isnt suited to you.


A craftworks rail frame is $400 new and you can pick up a good conditon 2nd hand Cove Stiffee for $700-$1000.


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

argh, forgot to mention. i'm from scotland, convertion rate is close enough two dollers to the pound. the cove is so much more expensive. is it worth it?


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

*money*

how do i delete this thing?


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

M8 im from england and im half scottish  so i was converting from pounds to $$$ LOL its 200 for the Rail and i seen a Stiffe go for 550 on ebay the other day with zocchi 66;s on .


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

lol. i was looking at stiffees on ebay too. man are they expensive. but they are sooooo nice. i'm torn...


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

sonicsloth said:


> lol. i was looking at stiffees on ebay too. man are they expensive. but they are sooooo nice. i'm torn...


550 IS VERY CHEAP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

did he get a full bike for that? and yes thats a good price. the ones on ebay right now aren't doing so well. i.e. frames selling for 650. i just can't spend that kinda dosh. still a bargin could come allong if i keep my eyes open.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes it was for a full bike with good spec,ebay is teh one everything cheap:thumbsup:


----------



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

in which case it was a very good buy. a cove stiffee setup for 550 would do me nicely. it would really have to be matt black, though. lol


----------

